# Airline cheap money drying up



## west point (Jun 17, 2022)

The interest rates going up may have consequences for airline financing. Especiall those with high debt equity ratios. @ to watch in the US are American and Delta.


----------



## Rover (Jun 20, 2022)

Not another bailout!!!

NBC News

"Roughly 35,000 flights have been canceled since Friday, repeating Memorial Day’s mayhem. Though heat is a factor, experts say the crux of the issue is how the industry handled the billions of dollars they received in pandemic relief initially meant to ensure post-pandemic travel. Staffing shortages continue to fuel disruptions after thousands of employees left the industry. After the holiday weekend chaos, airlines are under pressure ahead of July 4th, when millions more are expected to fly."

"There's now a growing scrutiny around the industry's handling of the $$$Billions it received in pandemic relief. Money meant to insure the airlines were ready for post-pandemic travel."


----------



## daybeers (Jun 21, 2022)

This happens literally every time the airlines get bailed out because little of the cash goes to operations and the employees on the ground running them.

Time will tell if Amtrak is going down the same path.


----------



## Rover (Jun 30, 2022)

The hosts discuss politicians calling on the Biden Administration to fine airlines for last minute flight cancellations.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 30, 2022)

The thought I'm pondering if fining once the flight is cancelled too late, since people have already been inconvenienced. 

(assuming, one hopes, that the fines would be sufficient deterrent - however, I think at the moment the staff shortages are everywhere)


----------

